# Doggie Doors for Pigeons



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey, stuck here in a blizzard (yet again) in Montana...

*Has anyone ever tried to put a clear doggie door over the entry hole to a kit box?*

Was thinking about this idea the other day as the wind was roaring to cut down on drafts, today we have wind and snow. Wind is just hitting the front of the box 'just right'. 

My thoughts are two fold -- and granted I do NOT have the nice weather so many of you do, which is why I put the kit box inside a 'Montana Barn" with some parts removed (ventilation, view for the birds, etc).

Put a clear pet door hung from the inside of the opening for the birds to jump through. This would let in light, but cut down on the wind on days it hits just right and is over 40 mph (we often have 80 mph winds that are constant out here in these parts). I could cut the door into 'strips' so they wouldn't have to try and push the whole door. (think like the big walk in freezers with the plastic drops to keep the cold in when you open the door).

My other thought was for added protection, to put another door up on the outside of the door to the opening. (Typical 'close up' wood door then covered by another plastic pet door over the whole thing). This would further keep any sideways snow from getting through the door cracks (as it doesn't have weather stripping). This would only be placed on the outside door on the worst of weather days.

I would set it up so both pet doors could be removed easily in 'ok' or even 'good' weather.

What's everyone's thoughts? Anyone try this or something similar??

For those not familure with my set up here is my photo album: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2610


----------

